
Kanji alive - r0muald
https://kanjialive.com/
======
gus_massa
In case you want to try it and don't know any Kanji:
[https://app.kanjialive.com/search/%E3%81%A6](https://app.kanjialive.com/search/%E3%81%A6)

Each paragraphs ends with "Read more or watch a demo video." Perhaps you can
add a "try it live"/"try it now" with the link to the exact kanji. Anyway,
this looks more useful to people like me that don't know any kanji than to the
students or the intended users.

